# Hair jigs



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Been making up a few new hair jigs for crappies. It's that time of year.marabou bucktail and squirrel tail


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

They look nice 
How long have you been making them?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Started trying flies when I was around 13 so about 17 years or so off and on


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’ve been tying some crappie jigs myself. These have worked well for me over the last few springs.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

View attachment 343693


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I noticed a blue and white rapala works real good on pyma. Im gonna make some blue and white jigs. And some olive/white jigs. And of course a fire tiger jig with the green/orange/yellow may be a chartreuse head for those muddy water days.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice! I have a bunch of stuff for tying jigs, I just never seem to get around to it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice !!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Nice! I have a bunch of stuff for tying jigs, I just never seem to get around to it.


if you’d like to get rid of it, let me know. I’m running low and I’m going to put an order in next month. Rather buy from you before them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Nice! I have a bunch of stuff for tying jigs, I just never seem to get around to it.


It's very addicting. when you come up with patterns that you won't find in stores you'll make one and know you need ten more


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Those are great looking jigs.
I love hair jigs. I tie some myself mostly larger ones for hybrid white and striped bass. Guess the ones for whites could be used for crappie.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

katfish ken said:


> Those are great looking jigs.
> I love hair jigs. I tie some myself mostly larger ones for hybrid white and striped bass. Guess the ones for whites could be used for crappie.


Most of my crappie jigs guys think are to big. My freezer says different though


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dans jigs look even better in the water. Fish tend to agree also.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Most of my crappie jigs guys think are to big. My freezer says different though


Stick with what works man regardless what people say. Bigger jigs probably catch bigger fish, easier to fillet out .


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Not hair jigs but some I've tied up for crappies and saugeyes. Most are on 1/16 or 1/8 oz. jig heads. I us weighted swim bait hooks , 3/0 or 5/0 that I paint or big rubber worm hooks for most of my saugeye/walleye jigs. Crappie jigs are on the big size also but like posted above , they work.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The ones I tie on the regular 3/0 and 5/0 worm hooks are cast using either a 1/16 or 1/8 bullet type sinker which is pegged 6 to 8 inches with a tooth pick. 
I've also tied up some bluegill jigs using # 8 or 10 hooks. These are mostly fished in tandem under a small float.
Half to add, I found that the gold color or gold, yellow with a touch of red have been real good for saugeyes.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Have been known to tie some killer crappie jigs from my sheep dog.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

A friend of mine processes deer through hunting season and saves me the bucktails to tie hair jigs. Needless to say he doesn't have to worry about a supply of jigs to fish with. I just need to figure out a good way to die them so all my hair jigs aren't white, brown, black or some funky color because of a bad die job.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Skippy those look great.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Made from some simple craft yarn from Wally World on 1/64 sickle jigs. These ran in tandem put the smack down on the Grand River steelies. I didn’t have to tip them anything either. Landed around 13 or so with multiple missed opportunities. Had a large fish run across river and all over eventually breaking me off. Can’t wait to try these on some crappie because they truly look like a shiner when wet.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

There is something magical about yarn/wool jigs when they get wet. They seem to have a shimmy or movement more like a minnow than marabou does. Marabou being too fluid in its movement. I like to tie them on a tube jig head and add eyes with super glue. Rainbows better watch out!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, or a live bait jig head. They swim amazing!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got these yesterday on one of my hand ties tipped with nibbles. They were in 4 foot water.


----------

